# knpv breeding 3 -2 Rudie Pegge



## Michael Murphy (Nov 27, 2010)

http://www.pedigreedatabase.com/dog.html?id=1890174 just wondering what type of pups this breeding would be expected to produce. police/military dogs or more points in sports type dogs. or both?
dominance? fight drive? prey drive? handler aggression ? 
also interested in what Rudie Pegge is known to produce? he appears a couple times in the pedigree

thanks


----------



## Kevin Cyr (Dec 28, 2012)

Michael Murphy said:


> http://www.pedigreedatabase.com/dog.html?id=1890174 just wondering what type of pups this breeding would be expected to produce. police/military dogs or more points in sports type dogs. or both?
> dominance? fight drive? prey drive? handler aggression ?
> also interested in what Rudie Pegge is known to produce? he appears a couple times in the pedigree
> 
> thanks


 
From what I here from numerous people who have them, they are NASTY in the kennel and I don't mean aggression, I mean they like to paint the walls and don't care, and they like to eat there stool, but again, goes back to the DS thing I guess


----------



## kerry engels (Nov 7, 2010)

Kevin Cyr said:


> From what I here from numerous people who have them, they are NASTY in the kennel and I don't mean aggression, I mean they like to paint the walls and don't care, and they like to eat there stool, but again, goes back to the DS thing I guess


 
I love Dutchie stories! :-D


----------



## Lee H Sternberg (Jan 27, 2008)

I said it before on other threads, I never had a shit eating dog including these 2 Dutchies. I couldn't mentally handle a crap eater.


----------



## Michael Murphy (Nov 27, 2010)

i think this is a new record , first post and already we are of topic lol.

is that stool eating thing about DS a joke or based on fact (serious)

but yea rudie pegge? any info on what he produces?
or anything else on that pedigree


----------



## eric squires (Oct 16, 2008)

I have a Rudie son Timo and have never known him or his offspring to be stool eaters. Some of them are stupid in a kennel and some are not. I would say the outcome for the breeding you are referring is going to is going to depend as much on the character of the parents as how many times Rudie is in the ped. Generally i have found dogs bred on those lines to be stable easy to handle dogs, but i have seen dogs that are handler aggressive as well.


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

Michael Murphy said:


> i think this is a new record , first post and already we are of topic lol.
> 
> is that stool eating thing about DS a joke or based on fact (serious)
> 
> ...


Rudie produced well, was used a lot.

have you contacted the breeder with specific questions? is it a repeat breeding? Obviously no expert here, but do like the looks of that breeding on paper, personally, but I dont know anything about the dogs being bred, have never seen them. 

I have a Rudie Pegge Grandaughter, Rudie is on the bottom side. She doesnt eat poop either, and is a champ in the crate...I dont know if the trait of not eating poop was inherited from the Rudie side of the Pedigree or not, I never researched that.:grin:


----------



## Gillian Schuler (Apr 12, 2008)

Kevin Cyr said:


> From what I here from numerous people who have them, they are NASTY in the kennel and I don't mean aggression, I mean they like to paint the walls and don't care, and they like to eat there stool, but again, goes back to the DS thing I guess


Eating their own stool will probably not be forever?? And what has this to do with their quality. We had 2 stool eaters . One stopped after cereal food exchanged for kibble. One stopped after distraction by reward after stooling or running through the forests - no interest in stool.

My Briard gained IPO3 with SG results and was a short time stool eater. It's not a breed problem.

Face reality, all pups have problems that, with your help they can overcome. 

Grow up, you would be dog handlers!!


----------



## Wade Morrell (Jan 5, 2009)

Lilo was great in the house but dirty in the kennel. I think she did it because she was upset to be away from all the action and would protest. ;-) The Lilo X Arko litter produced large nice working pups. Big boned and more of a "police/military" working dog in my opinion. I have a lot of Rudie in my dogs and I like it. No big problems with them eating poop after they grow up a little. Just my 2cents..


----------



## Wade Morrell (Jan 5, 2009)

this is one of the pups from that litter. Owned by Jason Hines in WA

http://www.vzk9.com/catro.html


----------



## Michael Murphy (Nov 27, 2010)

does handler aggression relate to dominance (against people in general) or civil agression towards people ? or is it an isolate character trait no related to other things?

and how broad a meaning does handler aggression have? as in does it include any dog that "pushes back" a bit or challenges their handle?

and rudie pegge is known for not producing handler aggression?

what about dogs like Arko, Wibo and Jary , handler aggression or not?


----------



## eric squires (Oct 16, 2008)

Mike from Loganhaus is the guy to ask about Arko and what he produces. Dick or Selena would be the one to ask about Wibo


----------



## brad robert (Nov 26, 2008)

Michael your obsesssed with these handler hard or civil types Why???

My guess if you actually got one you wouldnt have it for long.We want good solid dogs with all the hard traits but want workers too


----------



## Michael Murphy (Nov 27, 2010)

Brad , i just want to know if handler aggression is related to other traits etc i wasnt asking for it :grin: :---)


----------



## Faisal Khan (Apr 16, 2009)

Wade Morrell said:


> this is one of the pups from that litter. Owned by Jason Hines in WA
> 
> http://www.vzk9.com/catro.html


That dog looks strong just standing there!


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

Michael,

handler "aggression" is a variable term.

what is your experience in handling large powerful dogs with lots of fighting tendencies and aggression?


----------



## kristin tresidder (Oct 23, 2008)

Michael Murphy said:


> does handler aggression relate to dominance (against people in general) or civil agression towards people ...Brad , i just want to know if handler aggression is related to other traits


my vote is no.


----------

